# KCBS - North Georgia Mntns Horsin' Around BBQ Showdown!!!!!



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 8, 2008)

Sounds like a great oportunity for a judging road trip.  I'll look into it.


----------



## Unity (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, man, the beautiful North Georgia Mtns -- this is starting to sound like incentive for a ride. There are some great motorcycle roads in N. GA and NC.

--John
(Hmm, a 2008 Full Boar Barbecue Tour?)


----------



## Unity (Jan 16, 2008)

Brasstown Jimmy said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, that does it.    It's on the calendar.

--John
(Know any affordable places to stay? The resort is, oh, about 2x what I'd normally spend.)


----------

